# JUUL splits from Vapor Technology Association (VTA)



## Hooked (27/8/19)

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/juul-splits-from-the-vapor-technology-association-over-fda-lawsuit/

23 August 2019

"Vape giant JUUL has left the Vapor Technology Association citing major differences in policy.

Those policies include JUUL’s stance that certain e-liquid flavours should be banned from sale in the USA and its belief there should be a blanket 21 and over age limit on all vaping products.

JUUL says it will not be renewing its membership of the VTA later this month in a move that has surprised the wider vaping world.

It was only last week the VTA on behalf of its 800 members – and vapers across the country – filed a lawsuit challenging the FDA’s decision to bring forward the deadline for all vape companies to seek FDA authorization for all vape products.

[...]

In a short statement, JUUL explained its reasoning behind the pullout:

_"We are fully committed to the current PMTA process and are confident in the content and quality of the materials we will submit with our application by May 2020.

We are not appealing the recent federal court case in the District of Maryland and similarly do not support the recent lawsuit against FDA filed by the Vapor Technology Association in the Eastern District of Kentucky.

While we have appreciated the opportunity to collaborate with the VTA, we will not renew our membership when it expires later this month as we are not aligned on too many critical policy issues.

For example, we support clean Tobacco 21 legislation and an outright ban on certain flavors.

JUUL Labs will continue to focus on combating youth usage of vapor products including JUUL while preserving the historic opportunity to switch adult smokers off of combustible cigarettes."

[...]
_
Summing up its position on JUUL quitting, the VTA stresses the threat to vaping in America is a clear and present danger and is calling on all vape companies, big or small, to get involved in the fight.

[...]

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

